# what are standardbreds like to feed?



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

hi,
im interested in buying a standardbred but first i want to know what they are like to feed. how well they keep their weight, how much they need to be fed when they are in padock condition ect. are they like thoroughbreds?

thnx


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, I have had three Standardbreds straight fromthe track. They were all on a high energy oat based diet for their job. I found them all to be of the most lovely temperaments! I personally fed a allround pasture mix, chaff, a lil beet and oil. I found them all very hard to get weight on but didn't find that they dropped weight at all. It is was quite a transition for them to come from racing to ridden work but they all adjusted well!  
they are trully sweet horses! Hx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kjs1redman (Apr 2, 2010)

I have one standardbred, but my grandpa has a team for his wagon and no matter what he does he can't keep weight on them. 
i mean their not skin and bones, they're just not fat.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 4 standardbreds, 1 gets fat off air, the others keep their weight fairly well as long as they have free choice hay


----------



## stefanixx (May 18, 2010)

ok thnx  im really considering getting one, but because of drought and price of feed i dont want a breed that is too expensive to feed


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

they are fantastic horses, although if you are inexperienced make sure to get one who has been off the track for a few years.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

this all depends on the individual horse. as a general rule they are good to keep weight on. but some are just as bad for loosing it. any horse that gets ridden regularly needs more feed. what is the horses paddock like all year round? the cost of agistment/board. food on top. the size of the horse matters a lot! if the horse does loose weight, the cost of extra feed on top of that again.

i dont know what your level of riding is, but standies come with there own set of re-training issues. pacing and teaching them all over again how to balance themselves, do you have the know how to re-educate this horse? a standy that has never raced and has been under saddle it's whole life is a good choice.


----------

